# Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***update****)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... Patches is due mid Feb. How many do you all think she is having? :scratch:

****UPDATE***** Well, Patches is finally starting to get a small bag.... will take updated pictures later.... turns out she must have gotten bred her 2nd breeding date... putting her due mid March... meaning she's probably having quads because she is getting HUGE!!!! She's only ever had twins before so I'm thinking that is why this pregnancy has been so much different than all of her others???? What do you think?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

lol i'm guessing 12


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

ROTFLOL!!!!! yep.... I'm thinking a litter for sure but 12 would be scary!!!! hahaha


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

:ROFL: She needs a wide load sign!!! 
Maybe Quads???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

lol wrap her in bubblewrap so she doesn't pop herself on a corner or something :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: she's huge! the poor thing

in reality i'm guessing :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblack:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

Tell me about the Wide load sign!!!! She was running past me throough a space she can NORMALLY clear.... yeah she about plowed me to the ground with that big 'ol belly!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Her litter sister is Socks... who always has quads. Patches has always had large twins though.... so we shall see! I'm just hoping for healthy kids... I don't want to lose anymore this year!! ray: Trips would be nice though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

HeHe...to funny ... :ROFL:

I 'd say....3 :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*



SDK said:


> lol i'm guessing 12


 :slapfloor:

12 for sure...and you are gonna have your hands full! Hopefully it won't be twelve, but maybe a good batch of triplets? :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

My guess is :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

Ohh... that reminds me... I need to do the sniff test on her! :- )


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

4 does


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

she huge.... but i'm guessing :kidblack: or :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!!*

That looks like a quad load to me.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

I didn't think it was possible for a doe to grow this much in 4 days.... but here she is now! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

my gosh - what day is she on?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

She's on day 130. LOL


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

:shocked: that's some serious belly! I'm new at this guessing game, but I'll go with :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

lol I still say quads.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

oh my gosh - her and my legacy could be long lost relatives - LOL!!!!

I hope she can keep from exploding over the next 20 days!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

Poor girl!! I bet she's got 3 in there....minimum!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

i still say 12 lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

LOL... I still am not sure.... last year she got huge and only had 2 BIG twins.... they were 8 lbs each! (She is not that big of a doe!) We will see though.... her belly is amazing. I can't get over how wide she is... and with sooooo much time left before she kids??? I still keep forgetting to smell her poll. I'm hoping for a nice moonspotted buckling. This doe is my buck thrower. She produces AMAZING bucks.... fast growing, awesome structure, they usually weigh about 35 lbs at weaning (8 weeks old!!!) So, if I can get some color out of her.... I'll be keeping a buck this year.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

WOW! I'm going to say :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: . If she balloons even more in the next week or so, there's got to be trips.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

triplets or quads.

Thats a big doe!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

quads? :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: or :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Let the guessing begin!!!!! (***new pics****)*

I am going to say 3 kids 2 boys and a girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will also say trips.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I thought I had some big does. Im gonna say shes having a horse LOL


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I think she is having a lot of them! But I have to say the creative guesses are crackin me up


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> Im gonna say shes having a horse LOL


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

If she doesn't have at least three, that I predicted before the update, then I'm going to *faint* from :shocked: .


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

greatcashmeres said:


> Nubiansrus1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna say shes having a horse LOL
> ...


 :ROFL: I know I keep telling her if she has anything less then quads she's going on a SERIOUS diet! :slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:chin: Would she fess up, if she had extra snacks/treats hidden in the barn? :slapfloor:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

greatcashmeres said:


> :chin: Would she fess up, if she had extra snacks/treats hidden in the barn? :slapfloor:


Nope! :ROFL: I'd never know!!!! The funny thing is this doe is sneaky enough to come up with a secret stash!  :slapfloor:


----------

